# خبر ســـار  اولى حلقات القمص زكريا فى برنامجه الجديد (البحث عن الحق)



## EL GeNeRalllll (30 مايو 2010)

* خبر ســـار  اولى حلقات القمص زكريا فى برنامجه الجديد (البحث عن الحق)*

*لمشاهده وتحميل الحلقه اضغط هنا *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 مايو 2010)

مبروك مبروك مبروك 
عقبال ما تذاع على الأوروبى


----------



## Coptic Adel (30 مايو 2010)

*جميل جدا بس يا تري جه علي قناة ايه ؟

انا هاحمله واشوف
*​


----------



## EL GeNeRalllll (30 مايو 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> *جميل جدا بس يا تري جه علي قناة ايه ؟
> 
> انا هاحمله واشوف
> *​




قناه الكرمه​


----------



## zezza (30 مايو 2010)

كويس كتيييييييير ربنا يستخدم ابونا و كل الخدام لمجد اسمه القدوس 
+
بس قناة الكرمة دى على اى قمر؟؟؟ و ايه التردد بتاعها ؟؟؟


----------



## EL GeNeRalllll (30 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> كويس كتيييييييير ربنا يستخدم ابونا و كل الخدام لمجد اسمه القدوس
> +
> بس قناة الكرمة دى على اى قمر؟؟؟ و ايه التردد بتاعها ؟؟؟



*ده البث المباشر للقناه ممكن تتابعها من هنا *

http://www.mycopts.net/tv/alkarma.htm


----------



## zezza (30 مايو 2010)

شكرا 
بس الموقع ده مش بيجيبلى حاجة كل اللى موجود انه كاتب اسم القناة بس و لما بدوس على Back To Channels
و اعمل مشاهدة القناة برضه مش بتشتغل 
مش عارفة العيب فى الموقع ولا منى


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*هو خبر سار فعلا *

*وللامانه كنت هزعل بجد لو انقطعت برامجه*

*بس انا كمان مش بيجيب معي اي شي بتطلع الصفحه  Back To  		Channels*

*بس مش بيظهر عندي القناه *


*شكرا اخي على الخبر 

الرب يبارك تعبك
*​


----------



## EL GeNeRalllll (30 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> شكرا
> بس الموقع ده مش بيجيبلى حاجة كل اللى موجود انه كاتب اسم القناة بس و لما بدوس على back to channels
> و اعمل مشاهدة القناة برضه مش بتشتغل
> مش عارفة العيب فى الموقع ولا منى



*القنوات كلها شغاله كويس بس انت تقريبا محتاج تسطب  برنامج كوداك او فلاش عندك*


----------



## man4truth (30 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

خبر جميل جدااااااااا

ربنا يبارك فى ابونا زكريا 

ويستخدمه لمجد اسمه
​


----------



## MAJI (30 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبشرك بالخير علخبر الحلو
وسوف نبحث عنه
ولا نرتاح إلا لما نلقيه
شكرا والرب يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مايو 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووك 

اكيد مكنتش الخدمة هتتقطع لاى سبب من الاسباب​


----------



## HAPPYDAY (31 مايو 2010)

> شكرا
> بس الموقع ده مش بيجيبلى حاجة كل اللى موجود انه كاتب اسم القناة بس و لما بدوس على back to channels
> و اعمل مشاهدة القناة برضه مش بتشتغل
> مش عارفة العيب فى الموقع ولا منى


*

دة برنامج ممكن تشاهد منه كل القنوات المسيحية
*http:// http://www.zeitun-eg.org/Christian_Arabic_TV.exe
* 
و حلقة ابونا زكريا جت مباشر في غرفته على البالتوك الساعة 9م*


----------



## BITAR (1 يونيو 2010)

*ربتا يقوى ابونا زكريا بطرس*​


----------



## Alcrusader (20 أغسطس 2010)

HAPPYDAY قال:


> *
> 
> دة برنامج ممكن تشاهد منه كل القنوات المسيحية
> *http:// http://www.zeitun-eg.org/Christian_Arabic_TV.exe
> ...


*
هذا فيروس.

رجاء إخفاء ال-link*


----------

